# New Zealand streamlines visa entry system for entertainment industry



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Immigration changes to support the screen and entertainment industries in New Zealand that come into force next March will streamline the system for those seeking temporary visas. The changes mean that overseas workers in the screen, entertainment and music industry arriving in the country to work for 14 days or less or workers on an [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand streamlines visa entry system for entertainment industry...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Pippar (Aug 31, 2011)

This is interesting, I am a dental nurse by trade, but also have been a choreographer and Director for over 22yrs now [as a part time paid or inpaid hobbie, come second job] , I was going to ask is there any call for Choreographers/directors in NZ?? Here in the UK i have put on variety shows. [song, dance, comedy] in aid of local cancer hospice charities to help give them get the much needed funds to run their fantastic places. 
Where would i look or who would i need to contact to get myself into this area once we have landed in NZ!!?
Oh i cant wait to get there!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Pippar said:


> This is interesting, I am a dental nurse by trade, but also have been a choreographer and Director for over 22yrs now [as a part time paid or inpaid hobbie, come second job] , I was going to ask is there any call for Choreographers/directors in NZ?? Here in the UK i have put on variety shows. [song, dance, comedy] in aid of local cancer hospice charities to help give them get the much needed funds to run their fantastic places.
> Where would i look or who would i need to contact to get myself into this area once we have landed in NZ!!?
> Oh i cant wait to get there!!


Look at the Howick Little Theatre

It's an amateur group but from the quality of the productions you'd never know it! They are always after new blood to help with anything to do with what makes a theatre run, from actors to lighting to front of house. And you'll see many of the regular performers on 'Shortland Street' and in adverts over here.


----------



## Pippar (Aug 31, 2011)

Fantastic, Thank you. Im just starting some work with Britains X factor artists at the moment, which should be fun , and challenging!!


----------

